# Abu Garcia 6500 C3 CT Blue Yonder Made in Sweden



## spinner81 (Dec 2, 2016)

For sale is reel. Reel is used and in good working condition with minor scuffs. Don’t surf fish as much so letting it go. Asking 180.00 or obo PayPal plus 10.00 shipping cost.

Please ask any questions you may have.


----------



## spinner81 (Dec 2, 2016)

taking down due to lack of interest. Thanks


----------



## ExcessiveAngler (12 mo ago)

Still available? EA


----------



## spinner81 (Dec 2, 2016)

Hello Excessive, this is still available.


----------



## ExcessiveAngler (12 mo ago)

Sorry to reply to you so late just joined a few days ago ! I don’t know how to set up notifications fir PnS to my phone yet ! Any usage on it since last post! And possible ZIP Code! EA


----------



## spinner81 (Dec 2, 2016)

ExcessiveAngler said:


> Sorry to reply to you so late just joined a few days ago ! I don’t know how to set up notifications fir PnS to my phone yet ! Any usage on it since last post! And possible ZIP Code! EA


Welcome Excessive Angler. yes the abu blue yonder is still available. backup reel so it has not seen water. 97015


----------



## ExcessiveAngler (12 mo ago)

Thank you spinner8 ! I see she’s been well loved lol! That rash, is it deep or is it just superficial? And was curious in one picture the frame looks kind of discolored! Is that just the pics doing that? Curious any mods? And last service/test down? Sorry for all the questions but just had a bad experience with buying a reel without having them open up the inside after I requested them to! EA


----------



## ExcessiveAngler (12 mo ago)

Hello…!!!
Well, at the very least I hope you’re OK !!!!

EA


----------

